# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الثلاثاء 23 فبراير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الثلاثاء 23 فبراير 2021م




#مجاهد الدوش

#الصدي

#المريخ يحشد النجوم لمنازلة فيتا كلوب اليوم.
#رئيس الفيفا يفاجئ الاتحاد ويستفسر عن القلعة الحمراء ويندهش لتجاهل الأزمة المريخية.
#التش للجماهير :  اعذروني للتأخير... ينتظرني الكثير.
#على طريقة القيادة العامة... إغلاق كل الطرق المؤدية إلى الاتحاد العام.
#التازى : على الجماهير أن تساند وتدعم من بعد.. و ثقتنا كبيرة في الجهاز الفني.
#محاضرة نفسية للاعبي المريخ قبل مباراة اليوم.
#محمد موسى الكندو : الجمعية العمومية تخص المريخ ونرفض تدخل الاتحاد.
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة... لا شي سوى الفوز.

#الاحمر الوهاج

#المريخ ينازل فيتا بخيار الانتصار ومواصلة المشوار.
#مثلث رعب هجومي... النابي : ساخرج من العناصر المتاحة أفضل ما لديها وسنهاجم الكنغولي بعقل.
#سيف تيري يستأنف رحلة البحث عن الأرقام الأيجابية.
#أكد تفاؤله بالفوز اليوم.. ثلاثة برقيات من التازى للاعبين والجهاز الفني والجمهور.
#اختبار صعب للأهلي المصري أمام سيمبا التنزاني.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ.. لأول انتصار في المجموعات وحصد الثلاث نقاط

  يسعى المريخ في الساعة الثالثة من عصر اليوم الثلاثاء نحو الفوز وحصد  النقاط الثلاث في ثاني مبارياته ضمن المجموعة الأولى من دوري الأبطال عندما  يواجه خصمه الكونغولي "فيتا كلوب".

 وكان الفريق قد خسر نتيجة جولته الأولى أمام "الأهلي المصري" ولا يملك  أبناء المدرب - التونسي "نصر النابي" خياراً سوى الفوز وحصد النقاط كون  المواجهة تلعب داخل الأرض المريخية.

 ويفتقد "الأحمر" خدمات عدد كبير من لاعبيه لظروف مختلفة وتشمل قائمة  الغيابات كلٍ من: "رمضان عجب، بخيت خميس، محمد الرشيد، حامد التش، صلاح  نمر، التاج يعقوب، مصعب كردمان، عماد الصيني، منعم طبنجة، سيف الدمازين"  فيما تحوم الشكوك حول مشاركة الثنائي "بكري المدينة وحمزة داوؤد".

 وسيكون التونسي -النابي أمام مهمة محفوفة بالمصاعب على مستوى التبديلات  خلال الجولة، وسيتحتم على المريخ الانتصار منذ فترة مبكرة من عمر المباراة  تجنباً لمختلف السيناريوهات في ظل محدودية العناصر المتاحة أمام المدرب.

 وقد أشار "النابي" إلى ظروف فريقه غير جيدة وقال أن الفريق لم يجهز  للأبطال كما يجب، مضيفاً أن صعوبة المواجهة سببها خسارة الفريقين للجولة  الأولى من مباريات المجموعة.

 ويطمح اليوم نجم المريخ وهدافه الأفريقي "سيف تيري" لزيادة حصيلته  التهديفية والاستمرار في التنافس على لقب "هداف الأبطال" ويملك "تيري" في  رصيده "5" أهداف.

 في المقابل يسعى "فيتا كلوب" الكونغولي لمصالحة جماهيره بفوز من خارج  الديار بعد تعثره خلال الجولة الأولى أمام "سيمبا التنزاني"، ولا يملك  رفقاء النجم السوداني "محمد المصطفى" خياراً سوى النصر للتعويض وملاحقة  التأهل إلى الدور ربع النهائي.

 وقد أشار مدرب الفريق الكونغولي إلى أن "المريخ" لن يواجههم بالطريقة التي  واجه بها "الأهلي المصري" بل بطريقة مختلفة كون المباراة على ملعب الفريق  السوداني، مضيفاً: "أخطأنا بالخسارة أمام سيمبا التنزاني وكنت أخطط للفوز  على ملعبي؛ طالما قبلنا الخسارة يجب ان نبحث عن الانتصار خارج ديارنا أمام  "المريخ".
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ والنابي محطّ الأنظار في موقعة فيتا كلوب الكنغولي 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
تونسي المريخ نصر الدين النابي يواجه اختبارًا جديدًا، لكنّه يتطّلع إلى تحقيق الانتصار الأوّل مع فريقه.
يأمل المريخ تصحيح مساره وحصد أولى نقاطه، عندما يستضيف فيتا كلوب  الكونغولي الديمقراطي في الرابعة من عصر، الثلاثاء، ضمن المرحلة الثانية من  دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.



وتلقى  الأحمر هزيمة قاسية في الجولة الأولى أمام الأهلي المصري، بثلاثة أهداف  دون مقابل، ليتواجد في المركز الرابع للمجموعة الأولى بلا رصيدٍ.
وأكمل المريخ التحضيرات وفق المطلوب تحت إشراف الجهاز الفني بقيادة التونسي نصر الدين النابي.
ويخوض”الأحمر” اللقاء بدوافع التعويض وتقديم مستوى مغايرًا عن ذلك الذي ظهر به في مباراة الأهلي المصري.



وسيلعب فريق المدرب التونسي النابي، المباراة وسط غياباتٍ أبرزها صلاح نمر، عماد الصيني، التش.
ويعلم مدرب المريخ نصر الدين النابي أنّ مهمة اليوم لا خيار فيه سوى  الانتصار وأنّ النقاط كاملةً هي المخرج الوحيد للمطب الذي يتواجد فيه  الفريق حاليًا في ظلّ تفوّق الأهلي المصري وسيمبا التنزاني بعدما حققا  الفوز في الجولة الأولى
وتعهّد التونسي لمجلس الإدارة بتقديم فريقه لمستوياتٍ مختلفةٍ في مقبل المباريات بدءًا من جولة فيتا كلوب الكنغولي.
ودون شك سيكون النابي أمام التحديّ الأصعب في جولة اليوم، إذ أنّه لم يحقق الفوز مع الفريق منذ توليه المهمة في فبراير الجاري.
وتعثّر المريخ تحت قيادة نصر الدين النابي محليًا بالدوري الممتاز أمام  الشرطة القضارف، الخرطوم الوطني، وتلقى خسارة كبيرة أمام الأهلي المصري في  أولى مباريات دور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا، وهي الهزيمة الأولى بدوري  أبطال إفريقيا.
وفي المقابل، يضع فيتا كلوب الكنغولي في حساباته الوصول إلى مرمى المريخ والخروج بنتيجةٍ إيجابية لجهة أنّه يواجه ذات المصير.
وتلقى فيتا كلوب الكنغولي الخسارة بهدفٍ دون ردٍ في أولى مبارياته بالمجموعات أمام سيمبا التنزاني.
وفي المجموعة ذاتها، يخوض الأهلي المصري حامل اللقب اختباراً لا يخلو  من الصعوبة أمام مستضيفه سيمبا التنزاني في الجولة الثانية من دور  المجموعات لبطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا.
وفي المقابل، يخوض الأهلي المصري مواجهة شائكة خارج الديار عندما يحلّ ضيفاً على سيمبا التنزاني في قمة مباريات المجموعة الأولى.
ويحط الأهلي المصري، حامل اللقب وثالث مونديال الأندية، رحاله في  العاصمة التنزانية دار السلام لمنازلة مضيفه سيمبا في قمة المجموعة الأولى.
ويدرك المدرب الجنوب إفريقي بيتسو موسيماني أن اللقاء سيكون صعباً  لإرهاق لاعبيه بسبب ضغط المباريات، فضلاً عن صعوبة مواجهة الفريق التنزاني  على أرضه وأمام جمهوره حيث من المتوقع حضور نحو 30 ألف متفرج للمباراة.
وكشف مدرب الفريق سامي قمصان أن الأهلي جاهز على نحو تام لخوض اللقاء،  وأضاف لموقع النادي الرسمي: “اختلف سيمبا عن المواسم الماضية وأصبح مميزا،  وحقق فوزا مهما في مباراته الأولى أمام مضيفه فيتا كلوب (1-صفر)”.
وتابع “ثمة عوامل أخرى كثيرة يواجهها الأهلي تزيد من صعوبة مواجهة سيمبا، خاصة درجة الحرارة والرطوبة المرتفعة للغاية”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطبا السودان على المحك الصعب أمام عملاقي الكونغو


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت 


يخوض  فريقا القمة السودان المريخ والهلال، مباراتين على المحك ضمن الجولة  الثانية من بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا، أمام عملاقي الكونغو، فيتا كلوب وتي  بي مازيمبي.



ويتمثل المحك الصعب، في كون فريقي المريخ والهلال خسرا  الجولة الأولى خارج ملعبيها، أمام كل من الأهلي المصري وماميلودي صن داونز  الجنوب إفريقي بنتيجتي (0/3) و(2/0) على التوالي، ما يحتم عليهما تحقيق  الفوز في أول جولة لهما بأرضهما.

المباراتان، المريخ أمام ضيفه فيتا  كلوب في الثالثة بعد منتصف نهار يوم غد الثلاثاء، والهلال في ذات التوقيت  يوم الأربعاء، سوف تلعبان بستاد "الجوهرة الزرقاء" حيث أصبح هو الملعب  الوحيد بالسودان في الوقت الراهن، الصالح لخوض مباريات دولية وقارية.

ويخوضها  المريخ وهو يتذيل ترتيب المجموعة الأولى بدون رصيد، بعد خسارته أمام  الأهلي الذي يتصدر بفارق الأهداف عن سيمبا الذي قهر فيتا في ملعب الأخير  بالعاصمة الكونغولية كينشاسا.

فريق المريخ يلعب أمام فيتا، بعد 6  أيام فقط من مباراته الأولى أمام الأهلي القاهري، ولم يجد مديره الفني نصر  الدين النابي التونسي متسعا من الوقت للوقوف على مستوى اللاعبين الأجانب  الجدد الذي شاركوا في آخر ربع ساعة أمام الأهلي المصري، أي بدون أي قياس  لمقدراتهم في أي مباراة سبقت مباراة الأهلي.

ويتعلق أمر اللاعبين  الأجانب الجدد، بقلب الدفاع النيجيري إيدلي، ومواطنه المهاجم توني أدجو،  والمهاجم الدولي الجامايكي دارين ماتوكس، ورغم عدم التعرف على مقدراتهما  مسبقا، إلأ أن توني وماتوكس أظهرا أداء واعدا في الدقائق القليلة التي  لعباها أمام الأهلي المصري.

ويقول المدير الفني نصر الدين النابي في  مؤتمر صحفي حضره بملعب الجوهرة الزرقاء، إن المباراة سوف تكون صعبة على  الفريقين كونهما خسرا في الجولة الأولى، ولن يقبلا بالخسارة الثانية على  التوالي، وأن فريقه يلعب على أرضه بخيار الفوز فقط.

وفي رده على سؤال   الأول حول ما إذا كان بحاجة لمباراة ليجهز بها لاعبيه، بعد فراغه من  مباراة الأهلي المصري، رد النابي:"رغم قصر الفترة ما بين مباراتي الأهلي  المصري وفيتا الكونغولي، كنت أرغب في خوض مباراة ودية بمصر لمنح اللاعبين  الأجانب الجدد واللاعبين البدلاء فرصة وذلك لإمكانية القيام بذلك في مصر  ولتوفر الملاعب هناك وذلك للحصول على نوع من الانسجام".

ويستمر فريق  المريخ في اللعب بدون مفاتيح مؤثرة ولاعبين جيدين لأسباب مختلفة كالإصابات  كما في حالة الثلاثي صانع الالعاب الموهوب أحمد التش، ولاعب الدفاع والوسط  عماد الصيني وصانع الألعاب مصعب كردمان، ولعقوبات بسبب أخطاء تعاقدية كما  في حالة المهاجم رمضان عجب ولاعب الوسط المميز محمد الرشيد والظهير الأيسر  بخيت خميس.

وهنا يقول النابي إنه يثق في المجموعة الحالية ومقدرتها على تحقيق الفوز.

وفي السؤال الثاني من   حول مدى جاهزية اللاعبين الأجانب للمشاركة منذ البداية هذه المرة، رد  النابي: "يمكن أن يشاركوا، ولكن لكم من الوقت فظروف المباراة هي التي تحدد  ذلك، ولكن الجاهزية غير متوفرة".

وقال  صانع ألعاب المريخ وجدي عوض: "مباراتنا  لا تقبل القسمة على اثنين، صحيح أن  المريخ ما زال يفقد بعض المفاتيح الأساسية، لكن الفريق مضى يلعب بهذه  المجموعة الحالية وحقق نتائج قوية في تصفيات البطولة، فالمستويات متقاربة  بين لاعبي المريخ".

وأضاف وجدي أن الفريق سوف يبذل ما استطاع من جهد  للحصول على النقاط ال3، مشيرا إلى المدير الفني نصر الدين وجهازه المعاون،  دربوهم بأفضل شكل ومكثف وبتركيز عالي، مؤكدا أن لاعبي المريخ يشعرون  بالمسؤولية تماما، وأنه لابد أن يبقوا حظوظ الفريق قائمة للتأهل للمرحلة  التالية.

سجل جيد

في يوم الأربعاء، يسبق  الهلال سجله بدوري أبطال إفريقيا الجيد مباراته أمام مازيمبي، حيث يتفوق  على مازيمبي ب3 انتصارات مقابل إثنين لضيفه الكونغولي.

وشهد العام 2008 أول مواجهة بدوري الأبطال وفيها تعادل الفريقان بمدينة لومومباشي معقل مازيمبي (1/1)، ثم بأم درمان (2/2).

وعاد  الفريقان للمواجهة مجددا في 2009، بدور ال8، وخسر الهلال بنتيجة تاريخية  بلغت (2/5) في معقله بأم درمان، قبل أن يفوز في مباراة العودة (2/0)  بلومومباشي.

وفي 2014 فاز الهلال بهدف صلاح الجزولي بإستاد  حليم/شداد، وتعادل الفريقان سلبيا بلومومباشي، وكرر الهلال فوزه على  مازيمبي بهدف في 2015 عبر ظهير سموحة المصري الحالي أطهر الطاهر، وفاز  مازيمبي في مباراة (3/1).

ولكن آخر لقاء بين الفريقين كان قبل نحو 3  أسابيع وفيه فاز الهلال على مازيمبي (2/1)، حيث شارك الفريقان ببطولة نادي  سيمبا التنزاني الودية "سيمبا سوبر كب".

ويتعين على المدير الفني  للهلال السوداني، زروان مانولوفيتش الصربي، أن يواصل تفوقه الخاص على  مازيمبي، بعد أن أطاح من مجموعات دوري الأبطال في 2018، حين كان مدربا  لفريق أول أغسطس الأنجولي، حيث تعادل معه أولا في أنجولا (0/0)، قبل أن  يفرض أول أغسطس التعادل على مازيمبي في مدينة لومومباشي (1/1).




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						التش يكشف خطوات العلاج ومدّة غيابه عن المريخ
 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يقول التش” إنّه حزين للغياب لـ”7â€³ أشهر.
كشف لاعب المريخ، أحمد حامد التش، عن أنّه بدء مرحلة العلاج الطبيعي بع  إجراء التدّخل الجراحي، مشيرًا إلى أنّه يمضي فيه بشكلٍ جيّد ومنتظم حسب  الخطة العلاجية.



وقال التش في تدوينة على صفحته الرسمية بالفسيبوك، الأثنين، إنّه سيتمّ الدخول بعد هذه الخطوة في التأهيل المستمر.
وأضاف” ستكون المدّة الزمنية منذ إجراء الجراحة وحتى الجاهزية التامة والضوء الأخضر للعودة للملاعب مباشرة هي حوالي ظ§ أشهر”.
وتابع” حزين للغياب عن أداء ضريبة الكيان ولا أملك إلاّ التسلّح بالإرادة حتى العودة مجدّدًا”.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التش يعلن إنتهاء موسمه مع المريخ

  كشف نجم المريخ ومنتخبنا الوطني "أحمد حامد التش" عن تطورات علاجه والمدة  الزمنية التي سيحتاجها إلى العودة للملاعب وذلك عبر منشور كتبه على "صفحته  الشخصية" بموقع التواصل الإجتماعي "فيسبوك".

 وأكَّد "التش" في المنشور على كونه قد بدأ مرحلة العلاج الطبيعي مشيراً  إلى أن المدة الزمنية التي سيحتاجها للعودة إلى الملاعب هي "سبعة أشهر" منذ  إجراء الجراحة في العاشر من يناير ما يعني ضمنياً غياب اللاعب حتى نهاية  الموسم الحالي على أن يعود لقيادة فريقه في الموسم المقبل.

 وكتب "التش" على صفحته : "في البدء أتقدم بوافر الشكر والتقدير وأطنان  المحبة على السؤال الدائم عن شخصي الضعيف.. وأعتذر بشدة للتأخر في الرد على  مايتعلق بمرحلة التأهيل من الإصابة فتقبلوا إعتذاري".

 وأضاف: "تم البدء في مرحلة العلاج الطبيعي بعد إجراء التدخل الجراحي وأمضي  فيه بشكل جيد ومنتظم حسب الخطة العلاجية؛ على أن يتم الدخول بعدها في  التأهيل المستمر.. ستكون المدة الزمنية منذ إجراء الجراحة وحتى الجاهزية  التامة والضوء الأخضر للعودة للملاعب مباشرة هي حوالي ظ§ أشهر..حزين للغياب  عن أداء ضريبة الكيان ولا أملك إلا التسلح بالإرادة حتى العودة مجددا".
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيمبا والأهلي بدوافع "فك الارتباط" والإنفراد بالصدارة

  يحل "الأهلي المصري" ضيفًا ثقيلاً على نادي "سيمبا التنزاني" في الجولة  الثانية من دور مجموعات دوري أبطال إفريقيا، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء على ملعب  "ماكابا الدولي" بالعاصمة "دار السلام".

 ويطمح النادي التنزاني للفوز الثاني بعد فوزه خارج الأرض على مضيفه  الكونغولي "فيتا كلوب" بهدفٍ نظيف، وبالتالي الحصول على النقاط الثلاث أمام  الفريق المصري الذي يتصدر المجموعة بثلاث نقاط وثلاث أهداف بعد فوزه على  "المريخ السوداني" في الجولة الأولى على ملعب القاهرة الدولي.

 ويدافع الأهلي المصري "ثالث العالم" عن لقبه السابق ويبحث عن تعزيز صدارته  من خلال فك الارتباط بينه والفريق التنزاني والانفراد بالمركز الأول في  المجموعة.
 #سبورتاق.

*

----------


## الحريف

*كبد الحقيقة 22/2/2021 
د. مزمل أبو القاسم
فاسد في زيارة فاسد

* تأتي زيارة السويسري جياني إنفانتينو رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم للسودان ضمن جولة (مشبوهة)، تشمل مجموعة من الدول الإفريقية، وتستهدف دعم مساعي الجنوب إفريقي باترس موتسيبي لتولي رئاسة الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم في الانتخابات المقبلة التي ستقام يوم 12 مارس المقبل في المغرب.
* قدم الملياردير الذي يمتلك نادي صن داونز الجنوب إفريقي نفسه للمنافسة على رئاسة الكاف مع أربعة آخرين، هم أوجستين سونغور، رئيس الاتحاد السنغالي، وجاك أنوما، الرئيس الفخري للاتحاد الإيفواري، وأحمد أحمد، الرئيس المنتهية ولايته للكاف، وأحمد ولد يحيى، رئيس الاتحاد الموريتاني لكرة القدم.
* تشمل جولة إنفانتينو رواندا وموريتانيا وإفريقيا الوسطى والسنغال وكينيا والسودان، وهي انتخابية المقاصد بكاملها، ولا علاقة لها بمشروع التطوير كما يشاع.
*يرغب السويسري (من أصل إيطالي) في تنصيب من يساعده على الاحتفاظ بمنصبه في رئاسة الفيفا لاحقاً.
* بالطبع لا يجرؤ إنفانتينو على التجول في أوروبا بطريقة مماثلة قبل أي انتخابات للاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم، وإلا وجد نفسه متهماً بالفساد، ومدموغاً بمحاولة بالتأثير على انتخابات اليويفا، لكنه يستطيع أن يتجول في إفريقيا الهاملة كيفما يشاء، لأنها تمثل موطن الفساد، سيما في مجال كرة القدم، الموبوءة باللصوص والمعتدين على أموال اللعبة.
* قيل إن الجولة تستهدف مناقشة مشروعات التطوير، وتلك كلمة باطل يراد بها عين الباطل، لأن تلك المشروعات تستند إلى إدارة كاملة، تضم موظفين محترفين، يتقاضون أموالاً طائلةً من الفيفا، وهم المعنيون بمناقشة تفاصيل المشروع والوقوف على مسيرته مع الاتحادات الوطنية المتمتعة بعضوية الفيفا.
* يرغب إنفانتينو في حشد الدعم للملياردير الجنوب إفريقي باترس موتسيبي، الذي يتمتع بعلاقة مصاهرة مع رئيس بلاده، ويستند إلى ثروة طائلة، جمعها من عوائد مناجم الذهب والماس التي يمتلكها في بلاده.
* لا يستند موتسيبي إلى أي خلفية رياضية تؤهله لقيادة الكاف، حيث لم يسبق له أن عمل في اتحاد جنوب إفريقيا لكرة القدم، ولم ينل عضوية مجلس إدارة أي نادٍ، قبل أن يستخدم أمواله لشراء نادي صن داونز، منافس الهلال في مجموعات دوري الأبطال.
* أيقن إنفانتينو بضعف حظوظ المرشح الموريتاني أحمد ولد يحيى، وعلم أن الرئيس المنتهية ولايته أحمد أحمد لا يمتلك أي فرصة للفوز، عقب تورطه في فضائح فساد استدعت معاقبته بأمر الفيفا، فرمى كل بيضه في سلة الملياردير الجنوب إفريقي، مقدماً له السبت، على أمل أن يجد منه الأحد في الانتخابات المقبلة للفيفا.
* وضح للكل أن إنفانتينو يمثل الخلف المناسب لأسوأ سلف، وأنه لا يقل عن مواطنه جوزيف سيب بلاتر فساداً وتعفناً، بعد أن حرك الادعاء السويسري إجراءات قانونية ضده، تبعاً لاجتماعٍ غير معلن، عقده مع مايكل لوبر، المدعي العام السويسري، ولم تكن له مضابط.
* تسببت تلك الواقعة في استقالة المدعي العام من منصبه، وإحالة إنفانتينو إلى التحقيق الجنائي.
* لاحقاً سعى المدعي العام الجديد ستيفان كيلر (الذي باشر الاجراءات القانونية بحق إنفانتينو ولوبر) إلى الحصول على موافقة برلمانية لرفع الحصانة عن لوبر بهدف ملاحقته قانونياً، بزعم أن الاجتماع الذي انعقد في شهر يونيو 2017 استهدف التغطية على قضايا فساد تتعلق بالفيفا، وذكر كيلر أن لوبر كذب على رؤسائه، ولم يبلغ عن اجتماعه مع إنفانتيو، في وقتٍ كان فيه مكتبه يجري تحقيقات حول فساد الفيفا.
* قبل ذلك تم اتهام إنفانتينو بإساءة استغلال منصبه وإهدار أموال الفيفا في رحلات مكلفة تمت بطائرات خاصة، لكنه أفلح في النجاة من محاكمة لجنة الإخلاقيات له.
* كما نرى فإن الفاسد السويسري سيحل اليوم ضيفاً على الفاسد السوداني، الذي استباح أموال اتحاده، وخصص قدراً منه لزوجته، عندما سهل لها الحصول على عشرين ألف دولار من دعم الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم للاتحاد السوداني، وسلمها لها كاش في دارها، كما مكنها من استقلال سيارة مملوكة للاتحاد أكثر من عشر سنوات.
* حتى أموال مشروع التطوير التي يتشدقون بأن إنفانتينو سيناقش تفاصيلها مع الاتحاد السوداني لم تنج من السرقة والتعدي، حيث ثبت أن شداد أنفق جانباً منها لشراء سيارة كورولا، كي يستخدمها هو شخصياً، علاوةً على السيارة المخصصة لزوجته.
* فوق ذلك أنفق شداد مبالغ مقدرة من أموال مشروع التطوير لمساعدة مستشاره على رد مبلغ عشرة ألاف دولار، اختلسها من الاتحاد بعد أن تم تكليفه بتحويلها إلى الكرواتي لوغاروشيتش، المدرب السابق للمنتخب الوطني السوداني.
* حتى الأموال المستخدمة في شراء معدات رياضية للمنتخبات لم تخل من شبهات فساد، بعد أن تم إسناد صفقة شرائها إلى شركة متخصصة في المتاجرة في الساعات السويسرية بالسودان.
* ستشمل الزيارة الوهمية تفقد أكاديمية مملوكة للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، لم تفلح في تخريج أي لاعب ناشئي للمنتخبات الوطنية منذ إنشائها قبل أكثر من عشرين عام، لأنها ظلت مستخدمة كسكن بعض أعضاء مجلس إدارة الاتحاد وعدد من العواطلية الذين يستغلون مرافق الاتحاد في أنشطة مشبوهة.
* سيزور إنفانتينو إستادي الخرطوم والمريخ المحظورين من استضافة أي مباراة دولية بأمر الكاف، وسيدخل القصر الرئاسي لينال وساماً لا يستحقه، لكن الثابت أن الزيارة المشبوهة لا علاقة لها بمشروع التطوير، ولا دخل لها بالسعي إلى تحسين مناخ كرة القدم في السودان، بقدر ما تستهدف مساعدة ملياردير جنوب إفريقيا للظفر بمقعد رئاسة الكاف بضمان تصويت الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم له، ولا غرابة فهذا الاتحاد يمتلك تاريخاً أسوداً مع انتخابات الفيفا، منذ عهد الفاسد محمد بن همام، مهندس حملة بلاتر الانتخابية في التسعينات.
* ذلك يفسر لنا سبب مطالبة شداد بإعادة بن همام في الخطاب الذي ألقاه بمجرد انتخابه رئيساً للاتحاد الحالي.
* سيتشدق بالزيارة لاحقاً، وسيستخدمها لاحقاً في القصص الخيالية التي يرويها عن لقاءاته مع رؤساء الفيفا، بطريقة (بلاتر قال لي)، لتصبح الأسطوانة الجديدة (إنفانتيو قال لي).. وكلاهما في الفساد سواء.
آخر الحقائق
* كيف يمكن لزيارة تمتد بضعة ساعات أن تناقش قضايا تتعلق بمشروع تطوير يستند إلى إدارة مختصة في الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم؟
* تسلل فلول الاتحاد إلى القصر الجمهوري كل مرة يدل على أن الثورة لم تحدث أي تغير في الوسط الرياضي بالسودان.
* ما زالت فلول المؤتمر الوطني المحلول تسيطر على الاتحاد، بعد أن دخلته بأمر أمانة الخراب في الحزب المحلول وأدارته بذات الطريقة الفاسدة التي كانت تدير بها ملفات الشباب في العهد البائد.
* أهدر الفريق البرهان مبلغاً ضخماً على السيارتين اللتين أهداهما إلى اتحاد الفساد.
* اتحادات ألعاب القوى والملاكمة والسباحة وألعاب الدفاع عن النفس كانت أولى بذلك الدعم من اتحاد السرقة والفساد العام.
* تجاوز قادة اتحاد الفلول لوزارة الشباب والرياضة للتسلق إلى قيادة الدولة عبر بوابة دعم الجيش ينبغي أن يواجه بالصرامة الذي يستحقها.
* الجيس ليس بحاجة إلى أموال الفلول وقطط الإنقاذ السمان.
* واتحاد الفساد يمتلك من السيارات ما يفوق حاجته، بدليل أن رئيسه الفاسد خصص إحداها لزوجته، كي تستخدمها في مشاويرها الشخصية أكثر من عشرة أعوام.
* لم نشهد أي تطور ولا تحسن في مستوى الكرة السودانية، مع أن خزائن الاتحاد استقبلت ملايين الدولارات من دعم الفيفا عبر مشروع التطوير.
* لا أفلح في بناء صالة الخماسيات، ولا صان الإستادات، ولا دعم الأندية التي تمثله إفريقيا.
* حتى الاحترازات الصحية المتعلقة بحماية الأندية ولاعبيها وإدارييها والحكام من وباء الكورونا أهمل تنفيذها كي لا ينفق أي أموال عليها.
* أموال الاتحاد مخصصة للنثريات والسفريات الدولارية والسرقات المعلنة.
* وللحواريين والمتبطلين واللصوص.
* لا ينبغي أن نحلم بتطور النشاط في عهد رئيس فاسد لا يمتلك أي فكر، ويفرغ نفسه لافتعال المشاكل والأزمات مع أنديته.
* آخر خبر: لا أهلاً ولا مرحباً بالفاسد، الذي سيحل ضيفاً على من يفوقه فساداً وفشلاً.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إنفانتينو يزور السودان.. وشداد يفتح ملف الاستاد
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




من الزيارة
استقبل اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، اليوم الاثنين، جياني إنفانتينو، رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا"، والوفد المرافق له.

وقال  الأمين العام للاتحاد السوداني، حسن أبو جبل: "إنفانتينو حضر للسودان  قادما من جنوب إفريقيا، ورافقه كل من السويسري فيرون ماسيفانجو، رئيس وحدة  الاتحادات الوطنية بالفيفا، والسكرتير العام المكلف، ماتيوس، وأوتورو  كوستا، مدير الاتصالات، وجليون فيرنانديز، مدير مكتب رئيس الفيفا".

وأضاف:  "رئيس الاتحاد السوداني، كمال شداد، ركز خلال جولته مع إنفانتينو، على  الحديث عن بناء القدرات، وتأهيل الكوادر والبنيات التحتية السودانية،  وتحديدا استاد حليم/شداد".

وأوضح شداد أن استاد الخرطوم "سابقا"،  تعود آخر بصمة وُضعت عليه لبطولة "الشان" في 2011، ومر وقت طويل منذ ذلك  الحين، حيث حدث به الآن تصدع كبير، ويحتاج لإعادة تأهيل.



وأشار شداد إلى أن هذا الاستاد، يحمل ذكريات بطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية 1970، العزيزة على كرة القدم السودانية.

وواصل  أبو جبل: "رئيس الإتحاد السوداني حدد المطلوب، لإعادة تأهيل استاد  حليم/شداد، وهو تقييم أرضيته وتحديثها، والاستمرار في صيانتها، وإعادة بناء  المدرجات، إلى جانب معالجة المداخل والمخارج".

وأكمل: "رئيس الفيفا  استهل زيارته، بالاجتماع بأسرة كرة القدم، ممثلة في رئيس اتحاد الكرة  السوداني، ونوابه، وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة، وبعض رؤوساء أندية الدوري الممتاز،  أو ممثلين لتلك الأندية، وبعض القيادات السابقة لاتحاد كرة القدم".

وأضاف أن إنفانتينو زار بعدها أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم، ووقف على متطلباتها، وتابع نشاط كرة القدم للسيدات.

وأردف الأمين العام للاتحاد السوداني: "زيارة رئيس الفيفا كانت ذات مغزى، خاصة في الشق الذي يتعلق باستاد حليم/شداد".







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إنفانتينو: الكرة السودانية تحتاج عملا كبيرا.. وستاد الخرطوم تاريخي
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




زيارة إنفانتينو للسودان
وعد السويسري جياني إنفانتينو، رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "الفيفا ، بتحويل ستاد حليم/شداد "الخرطوم سابقا"، إلى ستاد عالمي.

وقبل  انطلاق المؤتمر الصحفي تبادل إنفانتينو الهدايا مع رئيس الاتحاد السوداني  كمال شداد، والسيدة ميرفت حسين رئيسة لجنة كرة القدم للسيدات.

وقال إنفانتينو إنه خرج بانطباع أكثر من جيد عن السودان، أولها عشق الناس في الخرطوم لكرة القدم .

وأضاف: "سعيد بزيارة السودان... وكما قلت سابقا الخرطوم الآن هي عاصمة كرة القدم هنا".

وأوضح  رئيس الفيفا أنه زار مقر اتحاد الكرة السوداني، وأكاديمية تقانة كرة  القدم، كما شاهد إحدى مباريات كرة القدم النسائية، قبل زيارة ستاد الخرطوم  الدولي.

وأشار إلى زيارته لرئيس مجلس السيادة السوداني، مؤكدا أن ما أعجبه فيه اهتمامه بالرياضة، وكرة القدم.

وعلق:  "اهتمام رئيس أي دولة بكرة القدم، يعني بالنسبة لي أنها تلعب دورها في ذلك  المجتمع، ومن هنا  أريد أن أشكر الحكومة السودانية على ذلك".

وقال إنفانتينو إن المسؤولين في السودان بذلوا مجهودا كبيرا من أجل استمرار اللعبة في ظل جائحة كورونا.

وأضاف: "أكرر شكري العميق للاتحاد السوداني على ذلك النجاح".

وتحدث  عن استاد الخرطوم فقال: "ستاد الخرطوم تاريخي، وله خصوصية في السودان، وقد  شهد أحداثا مهمة من قبل مثل نهائي كأس الأمم الأفريقية 1970".

وأردف  قائلا: "من واقع هذه المكانة التاريخية تألمت كثيرا للحالة التي يعيشها  ستاد الخرطوم حاليا، ولهذا نريد أن نستثمر في هذا المجال ليسعد به كل الشعب  السوداني، وحتى نحافظ على التاريخ الكروي".

وزاد قائلا: "سنتعاون  مع الحكومة السودانية واتحاد الكرة السوداني، لنتحمل مسؤولياتنا جميعا حتى  يعود ستاد الخرطوم لسيرته الأولى ويسير على طريق العالمية".

واستطرد  مازحا: "كل الفرق ستتمنى أن تخسر فيه، بعد أن تحدث به نقلة نوعية، ولكي  نصل لهذا الهدف لا بد أن نستثمر في اللاعبين الصغار وفي مجال التسويق".

وأكد رئيس الفيفا أن كل هذه النقاط التي ذكرها في المؤتمر الصحفي تناولها مع رئيس مجلس السيادة السوداني".

وعن  كرة القدم النسائية في السودان قال: "إذا كان تعداد السكان 40 مليون نسمة  فإن نصفهم من السيدات، ولهذا يجب أن نقدم صورة جيدة عن كرة القدم للسيدات  هنا".

وبيّن: "أسعدني ما علمته بأن عدد  اللاعبات اللائي شاركن في النسخة الأولى لدوري السيدات السوداني العام  الماضي بلغ 400 لاعبة، كما زادوا إلى 700 لاعبة، في الموسم الجاري".

واسترسل:  " إذ واصلنا في السودان الاهتمام بكرة القدم للسيدات بهذا الشكل فإن ذلك  سيعكس صورة إيجابية ليس للسودان فحسب بل حتى على مستوى العالم".

وأكمل  رئيس الفيفا: "هناك الكثير من المشكلات التي يجب معالجتها في كرة القدم  السودانية، التي تحظى بتاريخ كبير، لكنها الآن تحتاج إلى عمل كبير، وحينها  سيكون مستقبل اللعبة هنا ناصعا".








*

----------


## الحريف

*سيمبا والأهلي بدوافع "فك الارتباط" والإنفراد بالصدارة
post
يحل "الأهلي المصري" ضيفًا ثقيلاً على نادي "سيمبا التنزاني" في الجولة الثانية من دور مجموعات دوري أبطال إفريقيا، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء على ملعب "ماكابا الدولي" بالعاصمة "دار السلام".

ويطمح النادي التنزاني للفوز الثاني بعد فوزه خارج الأرض على مضيفه الكونغولي "فيتا كلوب" بهدفٍ نظيف، وبالتالي الحصول على النقاط الثلاث أمام الفريق المصري الذي يتصدر المجموعة بثلاث نقاط وثلاث أهداف بعد فوزه على "المريخ السوداني" في الجولة الأولى على ملعب القاهرة الدولي.

ويدافع الأهلي المصري "ثالث العالم" عن لقبه السابق ويبحث عن تعزيز صدارته من خلال فك الارتباط بينه والفريق التنزاني والانفراد بالمركز الأول في المجموعة.
#سبورتاق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النابي : ندخل مباراة الثلاثاء بشعار الفوز 



Hisham Abdalsamad 

قال المدير الفني لفريق المريخ السوداني، نصر الدين النابي، اليوم الإثنين، إن فريقه سيواجه فيتا كلوب الكنغولي عصر الثلاثاء بشعار الفوز ولا شيء غير الفوز بعد خسارة ممثل السودان في الجولة الماضية أمام مضيفه الأهلي المصري.

ويستقبل فريق المريخ في الساعة الثالثة من عصر الثلاثاء خصمه فريق وفيتا كلوب الكنغولي بملعب استاد الهلال، ضمن مباريات الجولة الثانية للمجموعة الأولى بدوري أبطال إفريقيا، وكلا الفريقين قد خسرا لقاء الجولة الأولى.

وأوضح النابي في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي يسبق اللقاء بأن المباراة سوف تكون صعبة على الفريقين كونهما خسرا في الجولة الأولى، ولن يقبلا بالخسارة الثانية على التوالي، وأن فريقه يلعب على أرضه بخيار الفوز فقط، وفقًا لـ(كووورة العربي).

وعما إذا كان بحاجة لمباراة ليجهز بها لاعبيه، بعد فراغه من مباراة الأهلي المصري، رد النابي: “رغم قصر الفترة ما بين مباراتي الأهلي المصري وفيتا كلوب الكونغولي، كنت أرغب في خوض مباراة ودية بمصر لمنح اللاعبين الأجانب الجدد واللاعبين البدلاء فرصة وذلك لإمكانية القيام بذلك في مصر ولتوفر الملاعب هناك وذلك للحصول على نوع من الانسجام”.

ويستمر فريق المريخ في اللعب بدون مفاتيح مؤثرة ولاعبين جيدين لأسباب مختلفة كالإصابات كما في حالة الثلاثي صانع الالعاب الموهوب أحمد التش، ولاعب الدفاع والوسط عماد الصيني وصانع الألعاب مصعب كردمان، ولعقوبات بسبب أخطاء تعاقدية كما في حالة المهاجم رمضان عجب ولاعب الوسط المميز محمد الرشيد والظهير الأيسر بخيت خميس.

وهنا يقول النابي إنه يثق في المجموعة الحالية ومقدرتها على تحقيق الفوز.

وفي السؤال حول مدى جاهزية اللاعبين الأجانب للمشاركة منذ البداية هذه المرة، رد النابي: “يمكن أن يشاركوا، ولكن لكم من الوقت فظروف المباراة هي التي تحدد ذلك، ولكن الجاهزية غير متوفرة”.

فريق المريخ يلعب أمام فيتا كلوب بعد 6 أيام فقط من مباراته الأولى أمام الأهلي القاهري، ولم يجد مديره الفني نصر الدين النابي التونسي متسعًا من الوقت للوقوف على مستوى اللاعبين الأجانب الجدد الذي شاركوا في آخر ربع ساعة أمام الأهلي المصري، أي بدون أي قياس لمقدراتهم في أي مباراة سبقت مباراة الأهلي.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اعضاء جمعية المريخ يسلمون مذكرة لرئيس الفيفا تطالب بالاطاحة بسوداكال 



كفرووتر/الخرطوم/

 سلم اعضاء جمعية المريخ العمومية عبر ابوطيف مذكرة لرئيس الفيفا افانتينو يطالبون فيها بالاطاحة برئيس المريخ سوداكال من رئاسة المريخ وحكى اعضاء الجمعية وعبر رسالة التفاصيل التي صاحبت التمديد لرئيس المريخ سوداكال الذي لم يتم اعتماده حتى نهاية فترة مجلس المريخ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس الفيفا يسلم رئيس المجلس السيادي عبدالفتاح البرهان تيشيرت هدية مقدم من الأتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم بأسم البرهان .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة



د. مزمل أبو القاسم
فاسد في زيارة فاسد

* تأتي زيارة السويسري جياني إنفانتينو رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم للسودان ضمن جولة (مشبوهة)، تشمل مجموعة من الدول الإفريقية، وتستهدف دعم مساعي الجنوب إفريقي باترس موتسيبي لتولي رئاسة الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم في الانتخابات المقبلة التي ستقام يوم 12 مارس المقبل في المغرب.
* قدم الملياردير الذي يمتلك نادي صن داونز الجنوب إفريقي نفسه للمنافسة على رئاسة الكاف مع أربعة آخرين، هم أوجستين سونغور، رئيس الاتحاد السنغالي، وجاك أنوما، الرئيس الفخري للاتحاد الإيفواري، وأحمد أحمد، الرئيس المنتهية ولايته للكاف، وأحمد ولد يحيى، رئيس الاتحاد الموريتاني لكرة القدم.
* تشمل جولة إنفانتينو رواندا وموريتانيا وإفريقيا الوسطى والسنغال وكينيا والسودان، وهي انتخابية المقاصد بكاملها، ولا علاقة لها بمشروع التطوير كما يشاع.
*يرغب السويسري (من أصل إيطالي) في تنصيب من يساعده على الاحتفاظ بمنصبه في رئاسة الفيفا لاحقاً.
* بالطبع لا يجرؤ إنفانتينو على التجول في أوروبا بطريقة مماثلة قبل أي انتخابات للاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم، وإلا وجد نفسه متهماً بالفساد، ومدموغاً بمحاولة بالتأثير على انتخابات اليويفا، لكنه يستطيع أن يتجول في إفريقيا الهاملة كيفما يشاء، لأنها تمثل موطن الفساد، سيما في مجال كرة القدم، الموبوءة باللصوص والمعتدين على أموال اللعبة.
* قيل إن الجولة تستهدف مناقشة مشروعات التطوير، وتلك كلمة باطل يراد بها عين الباطل، لأن تلك المشروعات تستند إلى إدارة كاملة، تضم موظفين محترفين، يتقاضون أموالاً طائلةً من الفيفا، وهم المعنيون بمناقشة تفاصيل المشروع والوقوف على مسيرته مع الاتحادات الوطنية المتمتعة بعضوية الفيفا.
* يرغب إنفانتينو في حشد الدعم للملياردير الجنوب إفريقي باترس موتسيبي، الذي يتمتع بعلاقة مصاهرة مع رئيس بلاده، ويستند إلى ثروة طائلة، جمعها من عوائد مناجم الذهب والماس التي يمتلكها في بلاده.
* لا يستند موتسيبي إلى أي خلفية رياضية تؤهله لقيادة الكاف، حيث لم يسبق له أن عمل في اتحاد جنوب إفريقيا لكرة القدم، ولم ينل عضوية مجلس إدارة أي نادٍ، قبل أن يستخدم أمواله لشراء نادي صن داونز، منافس الهلال في مجموعات دوري الأبطال.
* أيقن إنفانتينو بضعف حظوظ المرشح الموريتاني أحمد ولد يحيى، وعلم أن الرئيس المنتهية ولايته أحمد أحمد لا يمتلك أي فرصة للفوز، عقب تورطه في فضائح فساد استدعت معاقبته بأمر الفيفا، فرمى كل بيضه في سلة الملياردير الجنوب إفريقي، مقدماً له السبت، على أمل أن يجد منه الأحد في الانتخابات المقبلة للفيفا.
* وضح للكل أن إنفانتينو يمثل الخلف المناسب لأسوأ سلف، وأنه لا يقل عن مواطنه جوزيف سيب بلاتر فساداً وتعفناً، بعد أن حرك الادعاء السويسري إجراءات قانونية ضده، تبعاً لاجتماعٍ غير معلن، عقده مع مايكل لوبر، المدعي العام السويسري، ولم تكن له مضابط.
* تسببت تلك الواقعة في استقالة المدعي العام من منصبه، وإحالة إنفانتينو إلى التحقيق الجنائي.
* لاحقاً سعى المدعي العام الجديد ستيفان كيلر (الذي باشر الاجراءات القانونية بحق إنفانتينو ولوبر) إلى الحصول على موافقة برلمانية لرفع الحصانة عن لوبر بهدف ملاحقته قانونياً، بزعم أن الاجتماع الذي انعقد في شهر يونيو 2017 استهدف التغطية على قضايا فساد تتعلق بالفيفا، وذكر كيلر أن لوبر كذب على رؤسائه، ولم يبلغ عن اجتماعه مع إنفانتيو، في وقتٍ كان فيه مكتبه يجري تحقيقات حول فساد الفيفا.
* قبل ذلك تم اتهام إنفانتينو بإساءة استغلال منصبه وإهدار أموال الفيفا في رحلات مكلفة تمت بطائرات خاصة، لكنه أفلح في النجاة من محاكمة لجنة الإخلاقيات له.
* كما نرى فإن الفاسد السويسري سيحل اليوم ضيفاً على الفاسد السوداني، الذي استباح أموال اتحاده، وخصص قدراً منه لزوجته، عندما سهل لها الحصول على عشرين ألف دولار من دعم الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم للاتحاد السوداني، وسلمها لها كاش في دارها، كما مكنها من استقلال سيارة مملوكة للاتحاد أكثر من عشر سنوات.
* حتى أموال مشروع التطوير التي يتشدقون بأن إنفانتينو سيناقش تفاصيلها مع الاتحاد السوداني لم تنج من السرقة والتعدي، حيث ثبت أن شداد أنفق جانباً منها لشراء سيارة كورولا، كي يستخدمها هو شخصياً، علاوةً على السيارة المخصصة لزوجته.
* فوق ذلك أنفق شداد مبالغ مقدرة من أموال مشروع التطوير لمساعدة مستشاره على رد مبلغ عشرة ألاف دولار، اختلسها من الاتحاد بعد أن تم تكليفه بتحويلها إلى الكرواتي لوغاروشيتش، المدرب السابق للمنتخب الوطني السوداني.
* حتى الأموال المستخدمة في شراء معدات رياضية للمنتخبات لم تخل من شبهات فساد، بعد أن تم إسناد صفقة شرائها إلى شركة متخصصة في المتاجرة في الساعات السويسرية بالسودان.
* ستشمل الزيارة الوهمية تفقد أكاديمية مملوكة للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، لم تفلح في تخريج أي لاعب ناشئي للمنتخبات الوطنية منذ إنشائها قبل أكثر من عشرين عام، لأنها ظلت مستخدمة كسكن بعض أعضاء مجلس إدارة الاتحاد وعدد من العواطلية الذين يستغلون مرافق الاتحاد في أنشطة مشبوهة.
* سيزور إنفانتينو إستادي الخرطوم والمريخ المحظورين من استضافة أي مباراة دولية بأمر الكاف، وسيدخل القصر الرئاسي لينال وساماً لا يستحقه، لكن الثابت أن الزيارة المشبوهة لا علاقة لها بمشروع التطوير، ولا دخل لها بالسعي إلى تحسين مناخ كرة القدم في السودان، بقدر ما تستهدف مساعدة ملياردير جنوب إفريقيا للظفر بمقعد رئاسة الكاف بضمان تصويت الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم له، ولا غرابة فهذا الاتحاد يمتلك تاريخاً أسوداً مع انتخابات الفيفا، منذ عهد الفاسد محمد بن همام، مهندس حملة بلاتر الانتخابية في التسعينات.
* ذلك يفسر لنا سبب مطالبة شداد بإعادة بن همام في الخطاب الذي ألقاه بمجرد انتخابه رئيساً للاتحاد الحالي.
* سيتشدق بالزيارة لاحقاً، وسيستخدمها لاحقاً في القصص الخيالية التي يرويها عن لقاءاته مع رؤساء الفيفا، بطريقة (بلاتر قال لي)، لتصبح الأسطوانة الجديدة (إنفانتيو قال لي).. وكلاهما في الفساد سواء.
آخر الحقائق
* كيف يمكن لزيارة تمتد بضعة ساعات أن تناقش قضايا تتعلق بمشروع تطوير يستند إلى إدارة مختصة في الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم؟
* تسلل فلول الاتحاد إلى القصر الجمهوري كل مرة يدل على أن الثورة لم تحدث أي تغير في الوسط الرياضي بالسودان.
* ما زالت فلول المؤتمر الوطني المحلول تسيطر على الاتحاد، بعد أن دخلته بأمر أمانة الخراب في الحزب المحلول وأدارته بذات الطريقة الفاسدة التي كانت تدير بها ملفات الشباب في العهد البائد.
* أهدر الفريق البرهان مبلغاً ضخماً على السيارتين اللتين أهداهما إلى اتحاد الفساد.
* اتحادات ألعاب القوى والملاكمة والسباحة وألعاب الدفاع عن النفس كانت أولى بذلك الدعم من اتحاد السرقة والفساد العام.
* تجاوز قادة اتحاد الفلول لوزارة الشباب والرياضة للتسلق إلى قيادة الدولة عبر بوابة دعم الجيش ينبغي أن يواجه بالصرامة الذي يستحقها.
* الجيس ليس بحاجة إلى أموال الفلول وقطط الإنقاذ السمان.
* واتحاد الفساد يمتلك من السيارات ما يفوق حاجته، بدليل أن رئيسه الفاسد خصص إحداها لزوجته، كي تستخدمها في مشاويرها الشخصية أكثر من عشرة أعوام.
* لم نشهد أي تطور ولا تحسن في مستوى الكرة السودانية، مع أن خزائن الاتحاد استقبلت ملايين الدولارات من دعم الفيفا عبر مشروع التطوير.
* لا أفلح في بناء صالة الخماسيات، ولا صان الإستادات، ولا دعم الأندية التي تمثله إفريقيا.
* حتى الاحترازات الصحية المتعلقة بحماية الأندية ولاعبيها وإدارييها والحكام من وباء الكورونا أهمل تنفيذها كي لا ينفق أي أموال عليها.
* أموال الاتحاد مخصصة للنثريات والسفريات الدولارية والسرقات المعلنة.
* وللحواريين والمتبطلين واللصوص.
* لا ينبغي أن نحلم بتطور النشاط في عهد رئيس فاسد لا يمتلك أي فكر، ويفرغ نفسه لافتعال المشاكل والأزمات مع أنديته.
* آخر خبر: لا أهلاً ولا مرحباً بالفاسد، الذي سيحل ضيفاً على من يفوقه فساداً وفشلاً.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي



 معاوية الجاك

(البي إن سبورتس) وإستفزاز السودانيين

* قنوات البي إن سبورتس ظلت ومنذ سنوات تتعامل مع مشاركات القمة السودانية عبر الضيوف المحللين لمبارياتها عبر إستديوهاتها بشيءٍ من الإهمال الزائد والمتكرر ولا نريد القول إن الإهمال متعمد ومقصود ولكن من خلال التكرار الشديد وإستضافة شخصيات ضعيفة قادنا إلى مربع التشكيك بأن الأمر متعمد
 * سبق لقنوات البي إن سبورتس أن أهملت مباريات القمة بطريقة وصلت مرحلة عدم قيام إستديو تحليلي لإحدى مشاركات الهلال الافريقية قبل سنوات مما يعني أن الإهمال هنا مقصود ومتعمد
 * ظلت فضائية البي إن سبورتس تستضيف محللين بعيدين كل البعد عن المتابعة وغير قادرين على تقديم الخدمة المطلوبة التي يستحقها المشاهد السوداني
 * الشارع الرياضي في السودان ومن خلال متابعتنا والإتصالات التي تردنا ظلوا يشكون مُر الشكوى من الإستديوهات الفقيرة والضيوف غير المتابعين لمباريات القمة السودانية مع ملاحظة أن قنوات البي إن سبورتس لديها عدد كبير جداً من المشتركين في السودان وحريصون على متابعة الدوريات الأوربية والأفريقية ومشاركة الأندية السودانية ولكن رغم ذلك يبدو أن الفضائية لا تُقيم لهم وزناً بل تستفزهم من خلال إستضافة أضعف المحللين
 * لماذا تتعامل القناة بهذه الطريقة المستفزة مع الأندية السودانية وتحديداً المريخ والهلال ؟
 * هل هي سياسة مقصود بها إستفزاز الشارع الرياضي في السودان ؟
 * وهل لا يوجد محللين سودانيين متمكنين لتقديم خدمة تحليلية ممتازة عن مشاركات القمة السودانية في البطولات الأفريقية ؟
 * مراسل فضائية البي إن سبورتس في الخرطوم الزميل سامر العمرابي من أميز المراسلين في تاريخ القناة ويمكن للقائمين على أمرها التواصل معه بكل سهولة لإستشارته في أمر المحللين السودانيين لمباريات المريخ والهلال ولكن يبدو أن القائمين على أمر القناة في العاصمة القطرية يتحركون وفقاً لأهواء ورغبات محددة
 * في مباريات القمة الأخيرة تابعنا إستضافة المحلل حمدان حمد ومع كامل إحترامنا له فهو لا يملك القدرة على تقديم الخدمة المطلوبة ولا يملك الحضور الجيد ولا يملك حتى القدرة على الحديث بالصورة المطلوبة بجانب إنه غير متابع لتفاصيل الأندية السودانية المشاركة في البطولة الأفريقية
 * حمدان حمد يعتبر نقطة الضعف من بين كل المحللين الذين يظهرون على شاشة البي إن سبورتس ورغم ذلك ظللنا نتفاجأ بإستضافته بصورة راتبة
 * هل المعايير الخاصة بالمحلل لا تنطبق إلا على حمدان حمد فقط حتى تفرضه البي إن سبورتس علينا بصورة متكررة ؟
 * وما هي المميزات التي يتميز بها هذا المحلل حتى يصبح ضيفاً راتباً ؟
 * هناك العشرات من أبناء السودان في الدوحة والخرطوم يمتلكون القدرة على تقديم خدمة أفضل ويمتلكون حضوراً جيداً ولكن الإخوة في القناة يصرون على السير في إتجاه واحد وبطريقة أوجدت الحيرة في نفوس المتابعين لمشاركة المريخ والهلال أفريقياً.
 * نأمل من الإخوة في فضائية البي إن سبورتس أن تهتم قليلاً وتنفعل مع مشاركة القمة السودانية بالصورة المطلوبة والجادة إحتراماً لمشتركيها وتقديراً للسودان والسودانيين.

توقيعات متفرقة.

* الإخوة في فضائية البي إن سبورتس يعلمون جيداً أن لديهم عدد كبير من المشتريكن في السودان وهذه الشريحة تستحق المعاملة الكريمة والمحترمة بدلاً من الطريقة التي نعايشها وتشكل قمة الإستفزاز
 * نتمنى أن نشاهد ضيوفاً ملء السمع والبصر لتحليل مباريات المريخ والهلال وما أكثرهم
 * إن كان هناك معياراً محدداً يجب توافره في الضيف فيوجد كثيرون بخلاف من تستضيفهم القناة وهم في قمة الإمتياز.
 * قروب الجار لإعمار الدار على الواتساب ظل يعمل في صمتٍ نبيل لخدمة كيان المريخ العظيم
 * لم يُفوِت هذا القروب العملاق مبادرة إلا وكان في مقدمة المشاركين بل تعدي المشاركة إلى مرحلة المبادرات النوعية والمؤثرة فكان من الطبيعي أن تكون القيمة بقدر المقام. حيث قاربت مساهمات القروب في دعم المريخ ال(ظ،ظ¦) ملياراَ من الجنيهات
 * مؤخرا أسهم قروب الجار لإعمار الدار رفقة بعض القروبات بقوة في نفرة نجيل ملعب القلعة الحمراء
 * وقبل أيام أحضر القروب (التراك) الخاص بالملعب ووصل منسوبو الشركة المصرية لإكمال عملية تركيبه.
 * أيام البطولة العربية نفذ قروب الجار نفرات ضخمة بإصلاح أرضية الملعب وصيانة الكشافات وغُرف الحكام واللاعبين والمركز الإعلامي
 * بمساهمةروابط المريخ بدبي والأمارات الشمالية ورابطة قطر ورابطة الرياض ورابطة المنطقة الشرقية تم
 إحضار ماكينة تحلية المياه لرى نجيل ملعب المريخ ومعروف أن ملعب المريخ تأثر كثيراً بفِعل التربة والمياه المالحة وتأثيرهما في تلف النيل.
 * أن تقترب مساهمات قروب لدعم المريخ من ال(ظ،ظ¦) مليار فهذا إنجاز كبير يقترب من الإعجاز يؤكد أن القروبات المحترمة ذات العضوية الواعية يمكن أن تسهم بالكثير في إحداث التغيير
 * الشكر والتقدير لكل عضوية قروب الجار لإعمار الدار فرداً فردا وشكر خاص لمؤسسه الأخ جار النبي إبراهيم والذي لم يحرمه بعد المسافات عن خدمة معشوقة المريخ العظيم.
 * قروب (الجار لإعمار الدار) تحيةً وإحتراما.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
  تُختَتَم مباريات الأسبوع الثاني عشر من الدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشري بمباراتين عصر ومساء اليوم الثلاثاء.

 المواجهة الأولى تجمع بين "هلال الأُبيِّض" و"الأمل عطبرة" على ملعب "نادي  الأسرة" بالخرطوم عند الساعة (4:45) مساءً؛ ويسعى "فهود الشمال" نحو الفوز  الخامس وكان الفريق قد تفوق على "هلال بورتسودان" خلال الجولة الماضية  بهدف نظيف، ويملك "الأمل" في رصيده "20" نقطة.

 في المقابل يطمح "هلال شيكان" نحو الفوز مجدداً بعد تفوقه على "الأهلي مروي" بهدف دون مقابل، ويملك "التبلدي" في رصيده "14" نقطة.

 وعلى ملعب الخرطوم العتيق عند الساعة (6:45) مساءً يلتقي "الخرطوم الوطني"  و"الهلال كادوقلي"، ويسعى "الوطني" للعودة إلى طريق الانتصارات بعد خسارته  أمام المتصدر"الهلال" برباعية نظيفة في جولة مؤجلة من الأسبوع السابع؛  فيما يطمح "أسود الجبال" لتجاوز خسارته السابقة أمام "الأهلي شندي" بهدف  نظيف، ويملك الفريق في رصيده "9" نقاط.
 #سبورتاق




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إبراهيما كوني يقود "السوكرتا" لاصطياد النمور

  قاد اللاعب الإفواري "إبراهيما كوني" فريقه  "حيّ العرب" بورتسودان لتحقيق  الفوز على "الأهلي شندي" بتسجيله هدفين على مدار الشوطين كفلا النقاط  الثلاث لـ"السوكرتا" خلال الجولة التي إنتهت قبل قليل على "إستاد الخرطوم"  لحساب الجولة الثانية عشر من الدوري الممتاز.

 وشهد اللقاء مشاركة لاعب الوسط "وليد علاء الدين" في خانة الظهير الأيمن  لـ"الأهلي شندي" منذ بداية المباراة، وقد تسبب بركلة جزاء فشل اللاعب "حمزة  عبد الله" في إيداعها الشباك؛ وقبل نهاية الجولة بثمانية دقائق نجح اللاعب  "محمد عبدالله - تيرا" في تقليص الفارق لمصلحة "الأهلي شندي".

 وبالنتيجة رفع "الشوتال" رصيده إلى "17" نقطة، فيما تجمد رصيد "النمور" عند الـ"15" نقطة بجدول الترتيب العام.
 #سبورتاق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهلي "الملوك" يتجاوز "توتي" بهدف ودأبوك

  حسم "الأهلي مروي" نتيجة مباراته أمام "توتي الخرطوم" بهدف دون مقابل في  الجولة التي إنتهت قبل قليل على ملعب الخرطوم العتيق لحساب الأسبوع الثاني  عشر من الدوري الممتاز.

 ويدين "ملوك الشمال" بالفوز للمهاجم "ودأبوك" صاحب الهدف الوحيد في اللقاء  الذي كفل لفريقه النقاط الثلاث والعودة إلى سكة الانتصارات بعد التعثر  خلال الأسبوع الحادي عشر أمام "هلال الأُبيِّض".

 وبنهاية المباراة تجمد رصيد "نادي توتي" عند الـ"11"، نقطة مواصلاً نتائجه  السيئة في المنافسة بتعثره للمرة الثانية على التوالي، ومازال مدربه  الجديد "إبراهيم حسين - إبراهومة" يلتمس فوزه الأول مع الفريق؛ في المقابل  صعد "الملوك" إلى النقطة رقم"19" بجدول الترتيب العام تحت قيادة "فاروق  جبرة".
 #سبورتاق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* وفاة موظف داخل استاد المريخ اثناء تأدية واجبه
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ نعي اليم
قال تعالى :
(وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا  إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ  صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ).  صدق الله العظيم
ببالغ الحزن والآسى وبقلوب راضية بقضاء الله تنعى اللجنة العليا لتأهيل  أستاد المريخ المغفور لها بإذن الله (المهندس  الشاب/ عز الدين يوسف) والذي  كان يقوم بعملية السقاية والرش بنجيل أستاد المريخ ضمن نفرة الجار للأعمار  (2) قبل يومين وسقط وهو يؤدي عمله بالأستاد وسقط نتيجة تعرضه لكومة سكري  ووافته المنية وإنتقل للرفيق الأعلى مساء اليوم الإثنين الموافق 22 فبراير  2021م.
سائلين الله عز وجل أن يتقبلها قبولا حسنا وأن يسكنها فسيح جناته مع النبيين والصدقيين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقاً.
ونسأل الله أن يلهم أهله ومعارفه الصبر والسلوان وحسن العزاء.
اللهم حل روحه في محل الأبرار وتغمده بالرحمة آناء الليل والنهار برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .
إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ

وكان المهندس الشاب عز الدين يوسف قد سقط بكومة سكري داخل استاد المريخ وانتقل الى رحمة مولاها قبل وصوله الى 
المستشفي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يستدرج فيتا لمقبرة الابطال
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ يخوض المريخ  عصر اليوم مواجهة مهمة وخطيرة امام فيتا كلوب الكنجولي في افتتاح الجولة  الثانية لحساب المجموعة الاولي والتي تضم الى جانبه الاهلي المصري وفيتا  وسيمبا التنزاني ويتوقع ان يكون مباراة اليوم من اشرس المباريات التي  سيوخوضها المريخ وخاصة انه سبق له ان واجه الاندية الكنجولية وحقق الفوز  عليها آخرها مازيمبي .. المريخ يفقد عددا كبيرا من اللاعبين في مباراة  اليوم وهو ما يصعب من مهمة الاحمر الوهاج الساعي الى تحقيق الفوز على حساب  منافس خطير وشرس
لاعب سوداني يقود فيتا
يقود فريق فيتا في مباراة اليوم لاعبا سودانيا ونجم منتخب صقور الجديان  محمد المصطفى وهو قد زود منافس المريخ باخطر المعلومات ويتوقع ان تكون خير  الزاد له ولزملائه اللاعبين في مباراة اليوم امام المريخ
النابي يعرف الكثير عن منافس المريخ
جمع مدرب المريخ النابي الكثير من المعلومات عن منافس المريخ قبل مباراة  اليوم ويتوقع ان يستفيد منها من اجل تحقيق الفوز والمحافظة على امله في  الوصول الى ربع نهائي البطولة
حذر في المريخ
يتعامل مدرب المريخ بحذر مع مباراة اليوم ويتوقع ان يعمل الف حاسب لمنافسه 
فيتا تعادل مع الهلال بالخرطوم
آخر مواجهة جمعت فيتا بالاندية السودانية كانت امام الهلال على ملعب استاد  الخرطوم وتعادل مع الهلال بهدف لكل في مباراة الاحداث والتي شهدت سقوط لوحة  استاد الخرطوم الاعلانية على الجماهير والتي كادت ان تتسبب في كارثة بشرية  بسبب الاعاصير التي ضربت الخرطوم وكان حينها الهلال يمر باجمل فتراته  ويعيش ازهي ايامه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بالمؤتمر الصحفي ماقبل مباراة المريخ وفيتا كلوب
 تبادل التمنيات بعدم التوفيق لكلا المدربين وتصريحات متوازنة للاعبين اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
  قال فلوران ابينجي المدير  الفني لفريق نادي فيتا كلوب الكنغولي خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي يسبق  مباراتهم ضد المريخ السوداني الذي انعقد نهار الاثنين 22 فبراير 2021م، قال  إنهم سعداء بحسن الاستقبال في السودان، وكرة القدم لعبة المتعة، لذا يأملو  ان أن يقدموا مباراة جيدة،. وأضاف ابينجي إن خسارتهم للمباراة الأولى على  أرضهم كانت بسبب عدم وجود الإرادة القوية، وأن دواعي الخسارة نفسية، وقد  كان الأداء كما في مباريات الدوري المحلي، وذكر انهم يتعشمون في بداية جيدة  بمباراة الثلاثاء 23 فبراير 2021م، على استاد الهلال في الخرطوم، و ذكر  المدير الفني لنادي فيتا كلوب إن المريخ أيضا خسر مباراته الأولى أمام أفضل  فريق في أفريقيا حاليا، وأبان أنه يعرف مدرب المريخ جيدا ويتمنى له  التوفيق فيما عدا مواجهتهم له غدا..

>> يعقوب سيدي: دوافعنا كبيرة 
يعقوب سيدي كابتن نادي فيتا كلوب قال في ذات المؤتمر الصحفي إن دوافعهم  كبيرة من أجل الخروج بنتيجة إيجابية في الخرطوم، وذكر انهم كلاعبين على  أهبة الجاهزية لتقديم مباراة تعوضهم الخسارة الأولى أمام مازيمبي.. معضدا  بأن حضورهم إلى السودان من أجل تحقيق الفوز..

>> النابي: أنا مدرب حلول 
قال نصرالدين النابي المدير الفني لفريق المريخ أن مباراتهم ضد فيتا صعبة  للفريقين، وخيارهم الفوز، وكذلك يحتاجه فيتا لتهدئة الأمور في الكونغو بعد  خسارته الأولى من سيمبا، وأبان أن الفرق الكبيرة لاتخسر مرتين، وذكر النابي  انه مدرب حلول ويجد دعم كبير من مجلس الإدارة، وثقته كبيرة في اللاعبين  لتعويض اي غياب، مبينا أنه لن يبحث عن مبررات استباقية فيما يلي الغيابات  عن صفوف الفريق في مواجهة فيتا كلوب، ورد النابي على حديث مدرب فيتا بأنه  صديقه وهو سعيد بنجاح المدربين الأفارقة الذين تكونوا في أوربا وبدأوا  يحققون النجاح مع الأندية والمنتخبات، و قال مدرب المريخ أن فلوران تمنى  عدم توفيقه غدا، وبدوره لا يتمنى التوفيق له في ثلاث مباريات عقب نتيجتي  الجولة الأولى..

>> هندسة يؤكد: المباراة لاتقبل القسمة على اثنين 
وجدي عوض لاعب المريخ تحسر على بدايتهم بالخسارة أمام الأهلي، وقال إنهم  يحتاجوا للحفاظ على حظوظهم في التأهل وذا يحتم عليهم الفوز في مباراة فيتا،  وذكر وجدي إن الفريق يعاني النقص و لكن الجهاز الفني قام بتجويد العمل  لخلق مستوى متقارب للاعبين، وأعرب وجدي عن حماسهم الكببير كلاعبين لتحقيق  الانتصار، وأبان انهم يتحلون بالعزيمة والإصرار، و اعتبر أن مباراة فيتا  كلوب لاتقبل القسمة على اثنين فهي ذات اتجاه واحد .. وسيقاتلوا داخل الملعب  من أجل خطف النقاط الثلاث..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بينها المريخ وفيتا..مواجهات عربية نارية في الابطال
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ تخوض الفرق  العربية مواجهات هامة في الجولة الثانية من مرحلة المجموعات ببطولة دوري  أبطال أفريقيا، حيث يسعى بعضها لتعزيز آماله في الصعود للأدوار الإقصائية  بعد انطلاقته الجيدة بالجولة الأولى، فيما يرغب البعض الآخر في تعويض  بدايته المخيبة.

في المجموعة الأولى، يخوض الأهلي المصري (حامل اللقب) مواجهة ثأرية أمام  مضيفه سيمبا التنزاني، حيث يسعى الفريق الأحمر لرد اعتباره من خسارته (0-1)  أمام منافسه بالعاصمة التنزانية دار السلام، في آخر مواجهة جمعت بينهما  بالمسابقة القارية عام 2019.

واستهل الفريقان مشوارهما في المجموعة على أفضل وجه، بعدما فازا على  منافسيهما بالجولة الأولى، حيث حقق الأهلي فوزا كبيرا (3-0) على ضيفه  المريخ السوداني، ليتصدر الترتيب برصيد ثلاث نقاط، متفوقا بفارق الأهداف  على سيمبا، المتساوي معه في نفس الرصيد، عقب فوزه (1-0) على مضيفه فيتا  كلوب من الكونغو الديمقراطية.

يدرك الأهلي، صاحب الرقم القياسي في عدد مرات الفوز بالبطولة برصيد تسعة  ألقاب، أن حصد النقاط الثلاث من دار السلام، سيساهم في إنعاش حظوظه من أجل  بلوغ دور الثمانية، وهو ما ينطبق أيضا على سيمبا، الذي يحلم بتكرار  المفاجأة والفوز على نادي القرن في أفريقيا، لاسيما في ظل المؤازرة  الجماهيرية الكبيرة التي ستدعمه أمام منافسه، المنتشي بحصوله على المركز  الثالث ببطولة كأس العالم للأندية في قطر مؤخرا.

وكان الاتحاد التنزاني لكرة القدم قد أعلن حضور 30 ألف متفرج المباراة، في  ظل تأكيد السلطات التنزانية على خلو البلاد من فيروس كورونا، المنتشر في  معظم أنحاء العالم.



في المقابل، يتطلع المريخ لاستعادة اتزانه من جديد، حينما يستضيف فيتا  كلوب، الذي توج باللقب عام 1973، حيث لا بديل أمام الفريق السوداني سوى  الفوز على نظيره الكونغولي الديمقراطي، إذا أراد تجنب الدخول في حسابات  معقدة من أجل التأهل للدور المقبل.

من جانبه، يتطلع الهلال السوداني للحصول على أول ثلاث نقاط في مسيرته  بالمجموعة الثانية، حينما يواجه ضيفه مازيمبي بطل الكونغو الديمقراطية.

ويتذيل الهلال، الذي بلغ نهائي المسابقة عامي 1987 و1992، ترتيب المجموعة  بلا رصيد من النقاط، عقب خسارته (0-2) أمام مضيفه صن داونز الجنوب أفريقي  في الجولة الأولى.

أما مازيمبي، فيتقاسم المركز الثاني مع شباب بلوزداد الجزائري، برصيد نقطة  واحدة، بعدما تعادل الفريقان بدون أهداف بالجولة الافتتاحية في مدينة  لومومباشي بالكونغو الديمقراطية.

ودائما ما تتسم لقاءات الفريقين بالندية، حيث سبق أن التقيا في 8 مواجهات  بدوري الأبطال، كان آخرها في دور المجموعتين بنسخة المسابقة عام 2015، حيث  حقق الهلال 3 انتصارات، مقابل فوزين لمازيمبي، وفرض التعادل نفسه في 3  لقاءات.

لقاء الأزمة



وشهد اللقاء الآخر في تلك المجموعة بين شباب بلوزداد وضيفه صن داونز أزمة  خلال الساعات الماضية، حيث رفضت السلطات الجزائرية استقبال صن داونز بسبب  تفشي السلالة الجديدة من فيروس كورونا المستجد بجنوب أفريقيا.

وأخطر الاتحاد التنزاني لكرة القدم نظيره الأفريقي (كاف) موافقته على  استضافة اللقاء بدار السلام في 28 شباط/فبراير الجاري، حيث منح الاتحاد  الأفريقي مهلة لشباب بلوزداد لتحديد ملعب المباراة، وإلا سيتم اعتباره  خاسرا بنتيجة (0-2).

وكان كاف عقد اجتماعا مع أندية جنوب أفريقيا مؤخرا لبحث إمكانية حل الأزمة،  بعدما رفضت السلطات المغربية أيضا استضافة فريق كايزر تشيفز الجنوب أفريقي  لمواجهة الوداد البيضاوي بالجولة الأولى للمجموعة الثالثة، والتي تأجلت  إلى موعد لاحق، ليصدر الاتحاد الجنوب أفريقي بيانا رفض خلاله نقل مباريات  أنديته ومنتخباته القارية لأراض محايدة.

في المجموعة الثالثة، يبدأ الوداد، الفائز بكأس البطولة عامي 1992 و2017،  مشواره في مرحلة المجموعات بمواجهة مضيفه بيترو أتلتيكو الأنجولي.

لن تكون مواجهة بيترو أتلتيكو سهلة للوداد البيضاوي، في ظل سعي الفريق  الأنجولي لتعويض خسارته الموجعة (0-2) أمام مضيفه حوريا كوناكري الغيني  (المتصدر) في الجولة الأولى.

وطمأن الوداد جماهيره على جاهزيته للمواجهة القارية المرتقبة، بعدما فاز في  مباراتيه الأخيرتين بالدوري المغربي الأسبوع الماضي، على الفتح الرباطي  ونهضة الزمامرة، لينفرد بصدارة ترتيب المسابقة المحلية.

مواجهة من العيار الثقيل



وتشهد المجموعة الرابعة مواجهة من العيار الثقيل بين مولودية الجزائر وضيفه  الترجي التونسي، فيما يخوض الزمالك المصري مواجهة محفوفة بالمخاطر أمام  مضيفه تونجيت السنغالي.

ويتصدر الترجي ترتيب المجموعة برصيد ثلاث نقاط، عقب فوزه (2-1) على ضيفه  تونجيت في الجولة الأولى، التي شهدت تعادل الزمالك بدون أهداف مع  المولودية.

وتجتذب مواجهة المولودية، المتوج باللقب عام 1976، والترجي الذي يمتلك  أربعة ألقاب في دوري الأبطال، الأضواء في ظل الحساسية التي دائما ما تتسم  بها مواجهات الأندية الجزائرية مع نظيرتها التونسية.

وسبق للفريقين أن التقيا في دور المجموعتين بنسخة المسابقة عام 2011، حيث  تعادلا (1-1) في الجزائر، قبل أن يحقق الترجي فوزا كبيرا (4-0) في ملعبه،  قبل أن يشق طريقه بنجاح نحو الحصول على لقبه الثاني في المسابقة آنذاك.

مواجهة محفوفة بالمخاطر



من جانبه، يأمل الزمالك في تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية أمام تونجيت، الذي يشارك  للمرة الأولى في مرحلة المجموعات، لاسيما بعدما أصاب الفريق الأبيض جماهيره  بالإحباط عقب إخفاقه في الفوز على المولودية بالجولة الأولى.

ويطمح الزمالك، الذي فاز بالبطولة خمس مرات كان آخرها عام 2002، للاستفادة  من تفوقه في القدرات الفنية والمادية على منافسه السنغالي، كما يعول أيضا  على خبرة لاعبيه في البطولات القارية والتي يفتقدها فريق تونجيت.

وطمأن الزمالك جماهيره على جاهزيته للقاء الأفريقي المنتظر، بعدما حقق فوزا  ثمينا (2-1) على ضيفه الإسماعيلي، في لقائه الأخير بالدوري المصري، يوم  الأربعاء الماضي.

ورغم ذلك، لن يكون تونجيت بالمنافس السهل للزمالك، في ظل المستوى الجيد  الذي قدمه أمام مضيفه الترجي في الجولة الأولى، حيث تسبب في إحراج الفريق  التونسي في كثير من الأوقات، لاسيما بعدما تقدم في النتيجة بهدف نظيف، غير  أن خبرة أبناء باب سويقة ساهمت في اجتياز عقبة الفريق السنغالي في النهاية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• رونالدو يخرج يوفنتوس من النفق المظلم أمام كروتوني في الدوري الإيطالي
• إشبيلية يخطف المركز الثالث من برشلونة عبر فوزه على أوساسونا
• بورتو يصعد لوصافة الدوري البرتغالي بفوزه المثير على مضيفه ماريتيمو
• الشباب يحكم قبضته على الصدارة بثلاثية في أهلي جدة
• التعاون يعود إلى سكة الانتصارات ويهزم الوحدة في الدوري السعودي
• الدحيل يضرب الغرافة بثنائية.. والسد يحبط العربي بفوز مثير ويقترب من التتويج
• شباب الأهلي يهزم بني ياس ويصعد إلى نهائي كأس الامارات
• النصر يعبر الشارقة بثلاثية ويلتقي شباب الأهلي في نهائي الكأس
• الرائد يستعيد نغمة الانتصارات ويعود من أبها بالنقاط الثلاث
• الرجاء وبيراميدز أبرز الصدامات العربية في قرعة مجموعات الكونفيدرالية
• باير ليفركوزن يعلن أن حارس مرماه هراديكي سيغيب عن الفريق حتى أبريل
• الحكومة البريطانية تحدد ديسمبر الماضي موعداً لعودة الجماهير إلى المدرجات
• شكوك حول مشاركة نيكلاس سولي لاعب بايرن ميونيخ أمام لاتسيو الإيطالي
• ريال مدريد يعلن تعافي رئيسه بيريز من فيروس كورونا
• بوكا جونيورز يحقق انتصاره الأول في الدوري الأرجنتيني بفوزه على نيويلز
• سانتوس يفلت من الهزيمة.. وجريميو يتغلب على باراناينسي بالدوري البرازيلي
• المغرب يضرب موعدا مع تونس في ربع نهائي أمم أفريقيا للشباب
• نادي كالياري الايطالي يعلن إقالة مديره الفني.. وليوناردو سيمبليسي بديلا
• الكاف يرفض طلب الزمالك بتأجيل مباراة تونجيث السنغالي في دوري الابطال
• إنزاجي: لا يمكن هزيمة بايرن على الورق.. وهذا سلاحنا
• بومان: الضغوط تتزايد مجددا على بريمن .. فيليبي لويس: سيميوني بلا قلب
• إيموبيلي: ليفاندوفسكي متكامل.. وسنخلق المشاكل لبايرن ميونخ
• توخيل: حينما تواجه أتلتيكو مدريد عليك أن تقدم أفضل ما لديك
• ماتيوس: أنتظر صراع إيموبيلي وليفاندوفسكي.. ومهمة البايرن صعبة
• فيليبي لويس: عانيت أمام صلاح.. كان مثل ميسي
• سيميوني: تشيلسي حقق استثمارا قويا للغاية
• بيراميدز: لا مباريات سهلة في الكونفيدرالية.. ومستعدون لأي منافس




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12


* المريخ الفاشر  (-- : --) الاهلي الخرطوم 15:45  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


* هلال الابيض (-- : --) الامل عطبرة 15:45  الملاعب HD  الاسرة


* الخرطوم الوطني (-- : --) هلال كادوقلي 18:45  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


..................................................  .....

❖ #دوري_أبطال_أفريقيا  المجموعات


* سيمبا - تنزانيا (-- : --) الأهلي - مصر 15:00  beIN 7  المجموعة A


* المريخ - السودان (-- : --) فيتا كلوب - الكونغو 15:00  beIN 6  المجموعة A


* بيترو أتلتيكو - أنغولا (-- : --) الوداد - المغرب 15:00  beIN 8  المجموعة C


* كايزرشيفس - ج إفريقيا (-- : --) حوريا - غينيا 18:00  beIN 6  المجموعة C


* تونغيث - السينغال (-- : --) الزمالك - مصر 18:00  beIN 7  المجموعة D


* مولودية - الجزائر (-- : --) الترجي - تونس 21:00  beIN 7  المجموعة D


..................................................  .....

❖ #دوري_أبطال_أوروبا  دور ال16


* لاتسيو - إيطاليا (-- : --) بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا 22:00  beIN 2  مباراة الذهاب


* أتلتيكو مدريد - إسبانيا (-- : --) تشيلسي - إنجلترا 22:00  beIN 1  مباراة الذهاب


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* ليدز يونايتد (-- : --) ساوثهامتون 22:00  beIN 2  مباراة الذهاب


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* الباطن (-- : --) القادسية 14:45  KSA 1  الذهاب (2-2)


* العين (-- : --) ضمك 15:10  KSA 2  الذهاب (2-0)


* الفتح (-- : --) الاتفاق 17:20  KSA 3  الذهاب (4-0)


* الاتحاد (-- : --) الفيصلي 18:00  KSA 4  الذهاب (1-1)


* النصر (-- : --) الهلال 19:35  KSA 1  الذهاب (0-2)





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12


* الاهلي شندي (1 : 2) حي العرب بورتسودان 
* توتي الخرطوم (0 : 1) الاهلي مروي
#ترتيب_الدوري_السوداني : الهلال (24) الامل (20) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (19) أهلي مروي (19) حي الوادي (18)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* برايتون (1 : 2) كريستال بالاس
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الانجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (59) مانشستر يونايتد (49) ليستر (49) وست هام (45) تشيلسي (43) 

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24 


* أوساسونا (1 : 2) إشبيلية
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الاسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (55) ريال مدريد (52) إشبيلية (48) برشلونة (47) سوسييداد (41)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23


* يوفنتوس (3 : 0) كروتوني
‏‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الايطالي : انتر ميلان (53) ميلان (49) يوفنتوس (45) روما (44) أتلانتا (43)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* أبها (0 : 3) الرائد
* الوحدة (0 : 2) التعاون
* الشباب (3 : 0) الأهلي
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_السعودي : الشباب (41) الهلال (36) الاهلي (35) الاتحاد (32) القادسية (28)

..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶فيتا كلوب بجري تدريبه الختامي بملعب الهلال امس الذي يحتضن المباراه  أمام  المريخ اليوم...






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في ذمة الله المهندس المريخي الشاب (عز الدين يوسف) والذي كان يعمل بنجيل إستاد المريخ ووقع داخل الإستاد إثر كومة سكري وفاضت روحه لبارئها مساء اليوم الأثنين 




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نعي اليم


قال تعالى :


(وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ). صدق الله العظيم


ببالغ الحزن والآسى وبقلوب راضية بقضاء الله تنعى اللجنة العليا لتأهيل أستاد المريخ المغفور لها بإذن الله (المهندس  الشاب/ عز الدين يوسف) والذي كان يقوم بعملية السقاية والرش بنجيل أستاد المريخ ضمن نفرة الجار للأعمار (2) قبل يومين وسقط وهو يؤدي عمله بالأستاد وسقط نتيجة تعرضه لكومة سكري ووافته المنية وإنتقل للرفيق الأعلى مساء اليوم الإثنين الموافق 22 فبراير 2021م.

سائلين الله عز وجل أن يتقبلها قبولا حسنا وأن يسكنها فسيح جناته مع النبيين والصدقيين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقاً.


ونسأل الله أن يلهم أهله ومعارفه الصبر والسلوان وحسن العزاء.

اللهم حل روحه في محل الأبرار وتغمده بالرحمة آناء الليل والنهار برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .

إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ

#اللجنة العليا لتأهيل أستاد المريخ







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غياب النجوم .. هل يقود "النابي" لإشهار سلاح الهجوم




لتحقيق الفوز الأول وتأمين أولى جولات الأرض .. يدخل "المريخ" موقعة الغد أمام "فيتا كلوب" الكونغولي وهو يتطلع لمسح الصورة المهزوزة التي ظهر عليها أمام الأهلي المصري وتقديم ما يسمح له بالدفاع عن حظوظه في الظفر بإحدى بطاقتي التأهل إلى ربع نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا .. #سبورتاق يضع المريخ تحت المجهر ويقرأ أفكار "النابي" وفق المتاح من خيارات.

سبورتاق | ناصر بابكر

â– غيابات

يستمر المريخ في دخول مواجهات النسخة الحالية من أبطال إفريقيا وهو يفتقد لخدمات مجموعة كبيرة من لاعبيه .. إذ تحرم الإصابات الأحمر من مجهودات نجمه الأبرز "أحمد حامد التش" إلى جانب مهاجمه "سيف الدمازين" وثنائي الوسط الدفاعي "عماد الصيني" و"مصعب كردمان" والمدافع "صلاح نمر" والظهير الأيسر "طبنجة".. اما ظروف الإيقاف فتبعد كلٍ من:  "رمضان عجب" و"محمد الرشيد" و"بخيت خميس" بأمر اللجان التابعة للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم (الإنضباط والاستئنافات) فيما يغيب "التاج يعقوب" بالبطاقات الملونة.

â– جاهزية ناقصة

في ظل غياب عشرة لاعبين بسبب الإصابات والإيقافات، ستكون بقية المجموعة متاحة بالنسبة للمدير الفني التونسي نصرالدين النابي، غير أن مشاركة مجموعة من الأسماء في التوليفة الأساسية ستكون محل شك كبير في ظل نقص الجاهزية على غرار "عمار طيفور" الذي لم يشارك في مباراة تنافسية منذ أشهر طويلة دون إغفال كونه عائد للتدريبات قبل فترة ليست طويلة بعد توقف بداعي الإصابة .. فيما تعود آخر مشاركة للمدافع "حمزة داؤد" لتاريخ الرابع من ديسمبر 2020م أمام أوتوهو الكونغولي ليكون ابتعد عن اللعب التنافسي لأكثر من شهرين ونصف، فيما لم يظهر "التكت" قريباً في مباريات المريخ.

â– ندرة

تلك المعطيات تشير إلى أن المريخ يدخل لقاء الغد وهو يعاني من ندرة على مستوى بعض المراكز على غرار الدفاع؛ كون المتاح من العناصر على مستوى هذا الخط سيقتصر على الخماسي: "كرنقو، أمير كمال، تميش، حمزة داؤد وبيبو" وذات الأمر ينطبق على وسط الملعب حيث يتوافر المدير الفني التونسي نصر الدين النابي وطاقمه المعاون على الخماسي: "ضياء محجوب، سعيدي شيونيه، وجدي هندسة، التكت وعمار طيفور" ما يعني أن المتاح في "الدفاع والوسط" عشرة عناصر بينهم ثلاثة بنقص في الجاهزية التنافسية.

â– وفرة

الوضع يبدو مختلفاً فيما يتعلق بالأجنحة الهجومية والمقدمة بوجود كلٍ من: "السماني الصاوي" و"أرنولد بانقا" والنيجيري "طوني" والوطني "عزام" إلى جانب "بكري المدينة" ممن يجيدون اللعب على الأجنحة (اليمين واليسار) بالإضافة إلى "سيف تيري" و"دارين ماتكوس" و"الجزولي نوح" و"محمد عباس" إلى جانب "بكري المدينة" و"طوني" أيضاً ممن يلعبون في المقدمة الهجومية وبالتالي فإن الصورة في النصف الهجومي مغايرة كلياً عما هي عليه في الشق الدفاعي.

â– الحل البديل

ظل المريخ يتبع طريقة اللعب 4-3-3 بمشتقاتها المختلفة (4-2-3-1) أو (4-3-2-1) أو (4-1-4-1) في الجولات الماضية إلاّ أنه ظل يعاني من معضلة إفتقاد الفريق للاعب الذي يجيد شغل المركز رقم (10) بكفاءة عالية تمكنه من التحكم في إيقاع الفريق وقيادة العمليات الهجومية وتنويع الألعاب والربط بين الشقين الدفاعي والهجومي .. ومع ندرة الخيارات الدفاعية مقابل الوفرة على صعيد الأجنحة والمقدمة فإن كل الخيارات تمضي في إتجاه خوض المريخ للقاء الغد بتنظيم 4-4-2 بالإعتماد على محوري إرتكاز في الوسط إلى جانب طرفي وسط هجوميين وثنائي في المقدمة الهجومية ليكون الهجوم هو خط الدفاع الأول وشعار أبناء النابي هو : "الهجوم الوسيلة الأفضل للدفاع"




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						إليكم تشكيلة المريخ السوداني أمام فيتا كلوب الكنغولي
 

  المريخ 


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
تلعب المباراة في الرابعة إلاّ ربعًا عصرًا.
حصل”باج نيوز” على التشكيلة الرسمية التي سيلعب بها المريخ السوداني  أمام فيتا كلوب الكنغولي ضمن المرحلة الثانية من دور المجموعات لأبطال  إفريقيا.



وتضم  القائمة كلٍ من منجد النيل، عبد الرحمن كرنقو، أحمد آدم، أمير كمال، أحمد  موسى تمبش، سعيدي شونيه، ضياء الدين محجوب، السماني الصاوي، أيدجو ماتوكوس،  وسيف تيري.
ويتواجد المريخ السوداني في المرتبة الأخيرة بالمجموعة الأولى التي يتصدّرها الأهلي المصري بثلاث نقاط.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تـونـي ومـاتـوكـس يقودان المريخ أمام الكونغولي

  أعلن المدير الفني لفريق الكرة بنادي المريخ "نصر الدين النابي" عن  التوليفة التي سيخوض بها فريقه مباراة اليوم أمام "فيتا كلوب" الكونغولي  لحساب الجولة الثانية من مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا والتي تنطلق  في تمام الثالثة من بعد الظهر على ملعب "الجوهرة الزرقاء".

 وبحسب ما تحصل عليه #سبورتاق، فإن المريخ سيدخل لقاء اليوم بتوليفة مكونة  من "منجد النيل" في حراسة المرمى والرباعي "كرنقو، أمير كمال، تمبش، و أحمد  آدم" في الخط الخلفي فيما يشغل خط الوسط كلٍ من: "ضياء الدين محجوب، سعيدي  شيونيه، السماني الصاوي، وتوني" ويلعب الثنائي "دارين ماتوكس وسيف تيري"  في المقدمة الهجومية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

